# illegal funds in lowriding



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok this conversation has not been talked about in here I thought it would be a good topic. A group of us were talking with the influx of these 40 000 plus cars being built is it fair for a lowrider car to compete in lowriding shows with illegal money. Not all people in lowriding are doing illegal things. But I know some guys who are doing illegal things and guys that are not and feel that they are at a unfair disadvantage. There is no way to seperate the field from how people make their money was my view. Just wanted to know if people thought it was fair or unfair cause in this sport we all know someone on both sides I would think.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

takes a real ****** to be concerned with another man's business


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I could care less. I work hard and focus on me, illegal or legal I give props when its due on a tight ride. I don't care what the next man is doing, that's on him and none of my business.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SOUNDS LIKE YOU MAD BRO LOL


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

plague said:


> Ok this conversation has not been talked about in here I thought it would be a good topic. A group of us were talking with the influx of these 40 000 plus cars being built is it fair for a lowrider car to compete in lowriding shows with illegal money. Not all people in lowriding are doing illegal things. But I know some guys who are doing illegal things and guys that are not and feel that they are at a unfair disadvantage. There is no way to seperate the field from how people make their money was my view. Just wanted to know if people thought it was fair or unfair cause in this sport we all know someone on both sides I would think.


lol the bitch came all out of you in this topic


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't see how someones personal life matters when building a car. To each his own.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Now this is fo the homies that got them Nike wearing hoes
Ponytails in they hair sportin other bitches clothes
Ruggish, thuggish, raggedy like them up at the type that
Wakes up in the mornin put on some sweats an be like fuck it. don't lie, you know I just detailed yo babys mama


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

move thread to O.T for better results


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Like all art, The final outcome is all that matters. If you're sacrificing anything in the quest for your visions realization than you have no one to blame but yourself. If you want a 40k+ ride but don't sell drugs, then you're either gonna have to settle and be unhappy or spend 10 years building it to perfection. If you don't wanna do either, only you're to blame if its not what you want.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

I could care less if a professional hitman was building his own lowrider. I bet it would be badass though since they make some killer dough! Now, as for me, probably going to take me 2-3 years on my salary barring acts of god and men with axes.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> takes a real ****** to be concerned with another man's business


bwahahahahahahahaha troof


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r5byXcQMGg


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u cant beat them, join them.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ARE YOU THE SAME GUY WHO ASKED WHERE THE "BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT" MURAL WAS? THOSE ARE QUESTIONS YOU JUST DONT ASK ESE!! :nono: 







:rimshot:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

plague said:


> Ok this conversation has not been talked about in here I thought it would be a good topic. A group of us were talking with the influx of these 40 000 plus cars being built is it fair for a lowrider car to compete in lowriding shows with illegal money. Not all people in lowriding are doing illegal things. But I know some guys who are doing illegal things and guys that are not and feel that they are at a unfair disadvantage. There is no way to seperate the field from how people make their money was my view. Just wanted to know if people thought it was fair or unfair cause in this sport we all know someone on both sides I would think.


man card revoked holmes!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Half u guys are in off topic so I know the answer but to the rest of u I got a question. If u hear any gossip or someone wants to tell u something about someone are u there with your ears wide open?? I bet your ass is AF if u say no your a damnn liar so you too worry about others business so cut the bullshit


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

well.i dont care what another man has or how he gets his money. this was what was talked about so thought it would be a good topic. good to hear the views


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Half u guys are in off topic so I know the answer but to the rest of u I got a question. If u hear any gossip or someone wants to tell u something about someone are u there with your ears wide open?? I bet your ass is AF if u say no your a damnn liar so you too worry about others business so cut the bullshit


gtfo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> gtfo


Fuck u, u know I'm right ***


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Fuck u, u know I'm right ***


no u sausage puffer

the topic was started because OP felt people who made more money than him should compete in a different category at car shows, and even went as far as to accuse people of having illegitimate sources of income

fuck this topic, and fuck the candy ass OP (no ****)

if someone has a nice ride they dumped money into, congratulate them instead of talking shit on where their money came from

/topic


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Like all art, The final outcome is all that matters. If you're sacrificing anything in the quest for your visions realization than you have no one to blame but yourself. If you want a 40k+ ride but don't sell drugs, then you're either gonna have to settle and be unhappy or spend 10 years building it to perfection. If you don't wanna do either, only you're to blame if its not what you want.


Then why do people here bitch when they use the " my kid got caught in a fire i need funds for my car "bit? All is fair then right?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> no u sausage puffer
> 
> the topic was started because OP felt people who made more money than him should compete in a different category at car shows, and even went as far as to accuse people of having illegitimate sources of income
> 
> ...


If u ain't smart enough to figure out whats going on here its all good u can have a pass


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> If u ain't smart enough to figure out whats going on here its all good u can have a pass


outright saying someone has earned their money from an illegitimate source is snitching 

and no one likes a snitch........


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> Then why do people here bitch when they use the " my kid got caught in a fire i need funds for my car "bit? All is fair then right?


Well shit man, alls fair in life right? Don't mean you have to agree or participate. 

What's your take on it?

I don't sell drugs or like the drug trade...and I'm not a "competitor" but you can't knock someone's hustle, you just gotta wait til next year to bust out or half ass it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> outright saying someone has earned their money from an illegitimate source is snitching
> 
> and no one likes a snitch........


True that but I don't see any names or particular cars mentioned so I only see speculation not snitching


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

plague said:


> Ok this conversation has not been talked about in here I thought it would be a good topic. A group of us were talking with the influx of these 40 000 plus cars being built is it fair for a lowrider car to compete in lowriding shows with illegal money. *Not all people in lowriding are doing illegal things. But I know some guys who are doing illegal things and guys that are not and feel that they are at a unfair disadvantage*. There is no way to seperate the field from how people make their money was my view. Just wanted to know if people thought it was fair or unfair cause in this sport we all know someone on both sides I would think.





MOSTHATED CC said:


> True that but I don't see any names or particular cars mentioned so I only see speculation not snitching


see above = jealous dry snitching


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> outright saying someone has earned their money from an illegitimate source is snitching
> 
> and no one likes a snitch........


No one does you are right, was brought To me so made a topic just want to hear what people think about it and their opinions sounds good


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BAN


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> see above = jealous dry snitching


That's not dry snitching he just said the entire world already knows


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> True that but I don't see any names or particular cars mentioned so I only see speculation not snitching


You know me big daddy


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Worst thread in layitlow history


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

All the dope dealers just got there feelings hurt.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

plague said:


> You know me big daddy


wtf??? permaban!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

SNITCH AND FED TOPIC!

topic made by a grown man that calls other grown men daddy


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> SNITCH AND FED TOPIC!
> 
> topic made by a grown man that calls other grown men daddy


Thanks for your point of view


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

plague said:


> Thanks for your point of view


Facts cabron.

so since you're asking questions

Is trollerz only the only club that built cars with legal money ese?? And does tony o get his money to build bikes from baby sitting kids??? And aren't you married to a white nubian queen??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Its a computer you can say whatever big daddy if that's how you feel cool,


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

plague said:


> Its a computer you can say whatever big daddy if that's how you feel cool,


you asked questions and I asked questions :dunno:

only guilty people get offended, and aye I feel weird another male calling me big daddy

how much the feds paying


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The homie plaque is good people bro on the reals. He just picked up some old school lingo from da old school pimps


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The homie plaque is good people bro on the reals. He just picked up some old school lingo from da old school pimps


since you're my carnal, homie gets a pass :nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

plague said:


> Its a computer you can say whatever big daddy if that's how you feel cool,


 youre a ****** so stfu


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> The homie plaque is good people bro on the reals. He just picked up some old school lingo from da old school pimps


 you a ****** too


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Gordo (Dec 7, 2013)

Ey topic starter, Ask your fellow club bROthers how George Jaramillo built Casanova or how the transformer Rollin Malo was built before you want people to open up on here and express their personal opinions on how they manage to aquire funds to build a lowrider. Baller money or not, this is the most ignorant question I've ever seen here in this site! I'm embarrassed for your club for even have a member to bring this up, but I know RO has no rules and standards so I don't feel as bad.

SNITCH TOP!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Did some of you guys even read the topic, why you guys so mad. Spread love


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

SQUASH THIS TOPIC MODS.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> you a ****** too


Oh lonely broke Joe behave


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> since you're my carnal, homie gets a pass :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

plague said:


> Ok this conversation has not been talked about in here I thought it would be a good topic. A group of us were talking with the influx of these 40 000 plus cars being built is it fair for a lowrider car to compete in lowriding shows with illegal money. Not all people in lowriding are doing illegal things. But I know some guys who are doing illegal things and guys that are not and feel that they are at a unfair disadvantage. There is no way to seperate the field from how people make their money was my view. Just wanted to know if people thought it was fair or unfair cause in this sport we all know someone on both sides I would think.



In this society thing's are only illegal for those who are to broke to buy themselves out of trouble.. 

Wesley Snipe's comes up short with the IRS and he has to do some prison time.. Bank of America and Whakovia bank Launder 

80 plus billion dollars in dope money (fact) and they do no jail time and pay a fine that equals pennies on the dollar! 

Big Pharmaceutical Glaxo Smith Kline was found guilty in federal court for providing false data and marketing anti depressant 

medication to young children.. and was fined 3 billion dollars by the justice department. (3 billion dollars for a crime that netted the 

company 200 billion dollars) The IRS is nothing more than a thug collection agency for the privately owned federal reserve! 

If a person shoot's and kills an intruder in there own home? he or she has to jump through 100 hoop's in the hopes of beating a

murder and or weapons charge! But men with badge's can shoot, taze, beat or strangle hand cuffed man and women on camera 

and plead self defense, avoid jail time and keep there job's! 

No my friend, there is no such thing as (ILLEGAL) if your part of the world elite, or you ware a badge! 

The people in jails and prisons across america are only there to serve as cheap labor for the real criminals who run this country 

and drain everybody's pay checks through un-constitutional Tax's!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Oh lonely broke Joe behave


 you saw right through me :tears: no ****


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Half u guys are in off topic so I know the answer but to the rest of u I got a question. If u hear any gossip or someone wants to tell u something about someone are u there with your ears wide open?? I bet your ass is AF if u say no your a damnn liar so you too worry about others business so cut the bullshit


Hey homie listening to gossip is one thing, but there's certain things you don't talk about, real mufukas know the street code (don't snitch), don't worry about what the other guy is doing, just step your game up.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> In this society thing's are only illegal for those who are to broke to buy themselves out of trouble..
> 
> Wesley Snipe's comes up short with the IRS and he has to do some prison time.. Bank of America and Whakovia bank Launder
> 
> ...


Wisdom right there...


And leave the homie Plague alone he good people :yes:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 952185


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:



Mr.Gordo said:


> Ey topic starter, Ask your fellow club bROthers how George Jaramillo built Casanova or how the transformer Rollin Malo was built before you want people to open up on here and express their personal opinions on how they manage to aquire funds to build a lowrider. Baller money or not, this is the most ignorant question I've ever seen here in this site! I'm embarrassed for your club for even have a member to bring this up, but I know RO has no rules and standards so I don't feel as bad.
> 
> SNITCH TOP!!!!


fuckin snitch



Hydrohype said:


> In this society thing's are only illegal for those who are to broke to buy themselves out of trouble..
> 
> Wesley Snipe's comes up short with the IRS and he has to do some prison time.. Bank of America and Whakovia bank Launder
> 
> ...


real squawk 



roarin20's said:


> Hey homie listening to gossip is one thing, but there's certain things you don't talk about, real mufukas know the street code (don't snitch), don't worry about what the other guy is doing, just step your game up.






Ragtop Ted said:


> *Worst thread in layitlow history*


this


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 952378
> View attachment 952386


Pasala compita :420:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I want the last 10 seconds of my life back.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

http://www.troll.me/images/nigger879986598789768967/op-is-a-******.jpg


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


ONE8SEVEN said:


>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2


Ragtop Ted said:


> Worst thread in layitlow history


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

http://static2.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments/i+ll+dump+OP+is+a+***+shit+_2ef6bc5aa6e0c9b78fba7b4094aa1cd4.jpg


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


There are no gay people in lowriding, they do everything in the world but own a lowriders


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

plague said:


> There are no gay people in lowriding, they do everything in the world but own a lowriders


not according to this topic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Maybe other people have never talked about this ever in lowriding all over the world, maybe if you guys could talk like men instead of acting like little kids this would not be such a bad topic


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

payfred said:


> Wisdom right there...
> 
> 
> And leave the homie Plague alone he good people :yes:


They crazy thanks fred and hydro great words


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

roarin20's said:


> Hey homie listening to gossip is one thing, but there's certain things you don't talk about, real mufukas know the street code (don't snitch), don't worry about what the other guy is doing, just step your game up.


No matter how big or small listening to gossip is still worrying about someone else's business the end


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

plague said:


> Maybe other people have never talked about this ever in lowriding all over the world, maybe if you guys could talk like men instead of acting like little kids this would not be such a bad topic


certain things should be talked about in private or not at all, unless your jealousy of an individual is out of control.....................



MOSTHATED CC said:


> No matter how big or small listening to gossip is still worrying about someone else's business the end


gossip is "so and so got his chick pregnant"

ratting is "so and so built his car with money from an illegal source"


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> certain things should be talked about in private or not at all, unless your jealousy of an individual is out of control.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never mentioned a name now Mr.Gordon he snitched lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh and don't sugar coat in someone's business is in their business no matter how big or small


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

plague said:


> Maybe other people have never talked about this ever in lowriding all over the world, maybe if you guys could talk like men instead of acting like little kids this would not be such a bad topic


WHATS THERE REALLY TO TALK ABOUT??


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

plague luuuvvs da cawk


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MIKE HAWK said:


> plague luuuvvs da cawk


qft


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

This topic brings the lawls :roflmao:


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

plague said:


> Maybe other people have never talked about this ever in lowriding all over the world, maybe if you guys could talk like men instead of acting like little kids this would not be such a bad topic


:roflmao:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 952025


:roflmao:



ONE8SEVEN said:


> not according to this topic


:roflmao:



~Purple Haze~ said:


> This topic brings the lawls :roflmao:


x2 thanks oneateseven foe teh link on teh angries topic.....keep up wiff teh OP is a ****** jokes already in progress:roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

last 1


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Low Riding has a bad enough rep with the general population. Now you have to have a DUMP TRUCK on here making up this STUPID topic to bring it down even more. Its There Life, There Money and There Fucking Car. Its nobody's business how or why anybody has what they have. Work hard, Build your ride. Sling your thing, Build your ride. Fuck over people like wall street did, Build your ride. Keep your eyes on your own plate, and quite crying about what you don't have. I don't have a 100K impala, and Im happy with my 66 rag & 84 box. You don't see me pointing finger and crying " Its not fair, he built is car with bad money "


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd rather be a humble guy with a primered ride and freedom, than a badass lowrider owner eventually finding myself serving a long sentence.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Everybody has ill gotton money, one way or another. Nobodys a saint. Whether its dodging tax, slight dishonesty in business etc etc

The line cant be drawn


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

plague said:


> Maybe other people have never talked about this ever in lowriding all over the world, maybe if you guys could talk like men instead of acting like little kids this would not be such a bad topic


 This... a simple question was posed... bunch of dumbass inbreds in here. go back to the basement and dick ride each other some more...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> This... a simple question was posed... bunch of dumbass inbreds in here. go back to the basement and dick ride each other some more...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHATS THERE REALLY TO TALK ABOUT??


It was asked to me so I just thought to post it. I could care less what or how people have or how they get there money. I could care less what these people on here think or say cause its over the computer.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Anson72 said:


> This... a simple question was posed... bunch of dumbass inbreds in here. go back to the basement and dick ride each other some more...


Green light for dissing the clicka holmes! :guns:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 953586


:rofl:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 953578


Is that boxxy or whatever her name is?


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

New page


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Hydrohype said:


> In this society thing's are only illegal for those who are to broke to buy themselves out of trouble..
> 
> Wesley Snipe's comes up short with the IRS and he has to do some prison time.. Bank of America and Whakovia bank Launder
> 
> ...


Agreed, and if anyone thinks for one min thats drug money isnt laundere BACK to the our government you are a fool. Illegal drug trade is one of the biggest trades worldwide. And every decade theres an official caught up publicly. Think of what we dnt hear about and they get to cover up. pharmecutical comapanies are just as guilty for illegal trade for higher profit margins. So i say do what u do Make your bread. Its non of my business. I kno as soon as we do something to help illegal trade oppose to false forces, crime will drop. Period.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

plague said:


> It was asked to me so I just thought to post it. I could care less what or how people have or how they get there money. I could care less what these people on here think or say cause its over the computer.


so somebody else was complaining to you about it?


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

either way it takes a real bitch to make a topic like this


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NO MAN SHOULD COMPLAIN ABOUT THE NEXT MANS WAY OF PUTTING A CAR TOGETHER UNLESS HES A EXTREME HATER OR POLICEK ASS FOOL


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

KingsWood said:


> Agreed, and if anyone thinks for one min thats drug money isnt laundere BACK to the our government you are a fool. Illegal drug trade is one of the biggest trades worldwide. And every decade theres an official caught up publicly. Think of what we dnt hear about and they get to cover up. pharmecutical comapanies are just as guilty for illegal trade for higher profit margins. So i say do what u do Make your bread. Its non of my business. I kno as soon as we do something to help illegal trade oppose to false forces, crime will drop. Period.


Sing it sister


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

KingsWood said:


> Agreed, and if anyone thinks for one min thats drug money isnt laundere BACK to the our government you are a fool. Illegal drug trade is one of the biggest trades worldwide. And every decade theres an official caught up publicly. Think of what we dnt hear about and they get to cover up. pharmecutical comapanies are just as guilty for illegal trade for higher profit margins. So i say do what u do Make your bread. Its non of my business. I kno as soon as we do something to help illegal trade oppose to false forces, crime will drop. Period.


The war on Drug's is the biggest unconstitutional criminal power grab known to man, everybody who buys, sell's, drinks alcohol 

is just as guilty of criminal activity as the people who do pot, coke, heroin or meth.. the only difference is the government's and

Pharmaceutical lobby's fight to keep drug's illegal.. That way they get higher profits by controlling the trade on both side's of 

of the spectrum..


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

64 CRAWLING said:


> so somebody else was complaining to you about it?


Yes sir


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CEN said:


> either way it takes a real bitch to make a topic like this


Now that's funny


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

plague said:


> Yes sir


HE ON THIS SITE?


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey if somebody doesn't like the way I pay for my ride, then they are free to fit the bill for me.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok its like this lowriding is a sport right? Other sports you can be banned from that sport if caught cheating using illegal money is a unfair advantage like steroids. But you can't ban anyone cause everyone makes money diffrent. I bet if lebron james said I'm gonna build lowrider of the year and had the top guys do everything you guys would say the same.he ain't a lowrider


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

plague said:


> Ok its like this lowriding is a sport right? Other sports you can be banned from that sport if caught cheating using illegal money is a unfair advantage like steroids. But you can't ban anyone cause everyone makes money diffrent. I bet if lebron james said I'm gonna build lowrider of the year and had the top guys do everything you guys would say the same.he ain't a lowrider


it aint a sport to me ****** its a lifestyle.so stay teh fuck out my life or any body else /topic


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is that boxxy or whatever her name is?


:yes::fool2:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> it aint a sport to me ****** its a lifestyle.so stay teh fuck out my life or any body else /topic


Why you so mad its sunday I'm on my way to church, I'll say a prayer for you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> In this society thing's are only illegal for those who are to broke to buy themselves out of trouble..
> 
> Wesley Snipe's comes up short with the IRS and he has to do some prison time.. Bank of America and Whakovia bank Launder
> 
> ...


I agree to an extent. But your reply sounds like a typical convict who plays the victim role...


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

Money is money ... or would u say no to it...?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

plague said:


> Ok its like this lowriding is a sport right? Other sports you can be banned from that sport if caught cheating using illegal money is a unfair advantage like steroids. But you can't ban anyone cause everyone makes money diffrent. I bet if lebron james said I'm gonna build lowrider of the year and had the top guys do everything you guys would say the same.he ain't a lowrider


If Lebron built LOTY, it would only mean that he had the best ideas. The competition is on the idea, not the means of completion. With that logic we start nitpicking anyone who doesn't do everything themselves.

But you're right, people would use his wealth to detract from it.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> it aint a sport to me ****** its a lifestyle.so stay teh fuck out my life or any body else /topic


it is a way of life,but when you compete with judges and trophys and points makes it a sport or contest


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

plague said:


> Ok its like this lowriding is a sport right? Other sports you can be banned from that sport if caught cheating using illegal money is a unfair advantage like steroids. But you can't ban anyone cause everyone makes money diffrent. I bet if lebron james said I'm gonna build lowrider of the year and had the top guys do everything you guys would say the same.he ain't a lowrider


SO YOU WOULD CALL A GUY NOT A LOWRIDER BECAUSE HE HAD THE MONEY TO LET SOME OF THE TOP BUILDERS IN THE GAME BUILD HIS CAR FOR HIM TO LOWRIDE IN? DIRTY MONEY OR LEGAL MONEY.BUT YOU SAY LOWRIDING LIKE A SPORT RIGHT, YE MITE BE RIGHT BECAUSE ITS LIKE THE NBA VS STREET BALLING THERES ALWAYS DIF WAYS TO THE GAME


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> it aint a sport to me ****** its a lifestyle.so stay teh fuck out my life or any body else /topic


When you add judges and trophys and points it becomes a sport or contest


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

If he built a car like that and had some one else build it. The first thing they would say he didn't build it. He had nba money so he could build the nicest car and he ain't a lowrider cause he ain't on the street but no matter what does not matter how you make your money to compete in the end people always Gonna say something.


----------



## Cjs524 (Mar 21, 2013)

I feel u plague. U know that damn mega millions jackpot is high. I thought about what would happen if I really won it. I thought about building my impala and how much further I would be able to go with it. And how I would have a fleet of frame off fully restored impalas. U know what happened? I got bored with it, if I won and built the impala it took all the accomplishment out of it, all the glory out of it. It meant nothing to me. So I didn't even play the lotto again LoL. I used to slang on the street level years ago. I remember how easy the money was. But now that I work, everything that I earn means more to me. Just a thought, interesting topic..
God bless


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

plague said:


> When you add judges and trophys and points it becomes a sport or contest


This


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

plague said:


> Ok its like this lowriding is a sport right? Other sports you can be banned from that sport if caught cheating using illegal money is a unfair advantage like steroids. But you can't ban anyone cause everyone makes money diffrent. I bet if lebron james said I'm gonna build lowrider of the year and had the top guys do everything you guys would say the same.*he ain't a lowrider*


this gets thrown around a lot, to the point it carries no meaning on this site.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Cjs524 said:


> I feel u plague. U know that damn mega millions jackpot is high. I thought about what would happen if I really won it. I thought about building my impala and how much further I would be able to go with it. And how I would have a fleet of frame off fully restored impalas. U know what happened? I got bored with it, if I won and built the impala it took all the accomplishment out of it, all the glory out of it. It meant nothing to me. So I didn't even play the lotto again LoL. I used to slang on the street level years ago. I remember how easy the money was. But now that I work, everything that I earn means more to me. Just a thought, interesting topic..
> God bless


This dude did some chrome for me and I inspected the shit out of it. The guy said I can tell you worked hard for this cause the ballers come in to get their chrome and dont even look at it. That's my story


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mods please delete ALL post except 187 and Frime Jane's then lock this topic!

Thanks,
MM


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

lone star said:


> I agree to an extent. But your reply sounds like a typical convict who plays the victim role...


 so what is the excuse for criminal court judges,, prosecutors,,defense attorneys, and cops who totally say the same thing..

regardless of what my back ground may or may not be? 2 plus 2 still comes out to be 4!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> so what is the excuse for criminal court judges,, prosecutors,,defense attorneys, and cops who totally say the same thing..
> 
> regardless of what my back ground may or may not be? 2 plus 2 still comes out to be 4!



Like i said i agree to an extent. But your worrying about how a judge or attorney gets their paper is equal to the topic starter worrying about how a dope dealer gets their paper. I dont give a shit. U can have a million dollars but you still cant buy good taste or experience.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

KingsWood said:


> Agreed, and if anyone thinks for one min thats drug money isnt laundere BACK to the our government you are a fool. Illegal drug trade is one of the biggest trades worldwide. And every decade theres an official caught up publicly. Think of what we dnt hear about and they get to cover up. pharmecutical comapanies are just as guilty for illegal trade for higher profit margins. So i say do what u do Make your bread. Its non of my business. I kno as soon as we do something to help illegal trade oppose to false forces, crime will drop. Period.


 Very true, but the real question is how does "illegal" funds make lowriding look? These old white guys building and restoring 100k + cars don't get questioned when some of them are crooked and they don't get questioned because of their skin color. I think there are obvious people in a lot of car cultures making "illegal money" but I do know personally a few people in lowriding that have "honest" incomes that have created businesses or have gotten in to high paying jobs. So there is more to the story....


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

plague said:


> If he built a car like that and had some one else build it. The first thing they would say he didn't build it. He had nba money so he could build the nicest car and he ain't a lowrider cause he ain't on the street but no matter what does not matter how you make your money to compete in the end people always Gonna say something.


 a ton of high payed sports star have built lowriders but aren't a "true lowrider" to me...they have the money and want something in the spur of the moment and get it. That's a whole different thing... and most of them aren't super show contenders, just street cars.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

The crazy thing is I never said anything about drugs.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

lone star said:


> Like i said i agree to an extent. But your worrying about how a judge or attorney gets their paper is equal to the topic starter worrying about how a dope dealer gets their paper. I dont give a shit. U can have a million dollars but you still cant buy good taste or experience.


You really gonna go there with me. You cats don't read anything. Period


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> this gets thrown around a lot, to the point it carries no meaning on this site.


Yep


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Cjs524 thanks for your view big daddy


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Anson72 said:


> Very true, but the real question is how does "illegal" funds make lowriding look? *These old white guys building and restoring 100k + cars don't get questioned when some of them are crooked and they don't get questioned because of their skin color*. I think there are obvious people in a lot of car cultures making "illegal money" but I do know personally a few people in lowriding that have "honest" incomes that have created businesses or have gotten in to high paying jobs. So there is more to the story....


They dont get questioned because they dont support the image of a criminal, they dont get questioned because they dont go around screaming fuck the police, they dont get questioned because they dont go around pretending theyre scarface or worshiping him, they dont get questioned because they dont go blocking off streets to hop and scream like dipshits at all hours of the night.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lone star said:


> Like i said i agree to an extent. But your worrying about how a judge or attorney gets their paper is equal to the topic starter worrying about how a dope dealer gets their paper. I dont give a shit. U can have a million dollars but you still cant buy good taste or experience.


No u can't but u can take it to an expert and say build me a lowrider of the year contender and cash isn't an option


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

It takes a clever mind not just endless amounts of loot...even if you have endless ends and got the webs etc alot of shit still cant be done....you still need the artists for engraving, stripes graphics murals, setup, wheels..etc..and ya gotta knowor make contact with the right people, and gotta study to know what to get for y...unless you do it all yourself..even then you still need to know what to buy and where to buy....its being dedicated and absorbing everything like a sponge


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Hard working class
Rich kid class
Illegal fund class 
Tradituonal class
Upper class
Lower class
This side of the tracks
That side....just scrape pavement...lowride.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

scooby said:


> Hard working class
> Rich kid class
> Illegal fund class
> Tradituonal class
> ...


Perfect right here


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

scooby said:


> Hard working class
> Rich kid class
> Illegal fund class
> Tradituonal class
> ...


 Fixed


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

scooby said:


> Hard working class
> Rich kid class
> Illegal fund class
> Tradituonal class
> ...


:drama:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

lone star said:


> Like i said i agree to an extent. But your worrying about how a judge or attorney gets their paper is equal to the topic starter worrying about how a dope dealer gets their paper. I dont give a shit. U can have a million dollars but you still cant buy good taste or experience.


I dont have five dollars to my name, but I have excellent taste.. Your comment put me in the convict and victim role! 

I asked you how does my knowing about the injustice's of the unconstitutional war on drug's differ from some of the cops I know who feel the same way I do?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> I dont have five dollars to my name, but I have excellent taste.. Your comment put me in the convict and victim role!
> 
> I asked you how does my knowing about the injustice's of the unconstitutional war on drug's differ from some of the cops I know who feel the same way I do?


its the prison industrial complex tied to needless laws, not just the war on drugs

slavery wasn't abolished, it was just amended to include every race 

either way, OP is a ******


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

You guys read into this way too much and you say op is a *** you guys made this shit extra gay


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You guys read into this way too much and you say op is a *** you guys made this shit extra gay


well, OP is a ******


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> *it aint a sport* to me ****** *its a lifestyle*.so stay teh fuck out my life or any body else /topic


ma niguh:h5:



ONE8SEVEN said:


> well, OP is a ******


:roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> You guys read into this way too much and you say op is a *** you guys made this shit extra gay


He lost any kind of respect from me when he picked the screen name 187


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> takes a real ****** to be concerned with another man's business


:yessad:


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

I think there should be a diffrent class between shows cars and drivers! I cant compete with these mega dollar cars on my income. Its one of those things thats hard to regulate. Ive put a lot of blood sweat in. 6 year plus project. 1St build


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

plague said:


> He lost any kind of respect from me when he picked the screen name 187


:tears:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> In this society thing's are only illegal for those who are to broke to buy themselves out of trouble..
> 
> Wesley Snipe's comes up short with the IRS and he has to do some prison time.. Bank of America and Whakovia bank Launder
> 
> ...


Feds been notified. Prepare your anus for black helicopters and you dog getting shot


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

plague said:


> He lost any kind of respect from me when he picked the screen name 187


Lol screen names and respect your a cool guy


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

scooby said:


> Hard working class
> Rich kid class
> Illegal fund class
> Tradituonal class
> ...


What makes you think that "Hard Working Class" isn't "Rich Kid Class"...that's usually how it works. Most times you never see VERY wealthy people because they are working all the damn time...hell, their kids don't see them because they are busting their ass.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

plague said:


> He lost any kind of respect from me when he picked the screen name 187


:nicoderm:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

plague said:


> He lost any kind of respect from me when he picked the screen name 187


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

plague said:


> Ok this conversation has not been talked about in here I thought it would be a good topic. A group of us were talking with the influx of these 40 000 plus cars being built is it fair for a lowrider car to compete in lowriding shows with illegal money. Not all people in lowriding are doing illegal things. But I know some guys who are doing illegal things and guys that are not and feel that they are at a unfair disadvantage. There is no way to seperate the field from how people make their money was my view. Just wanted to know if people thought it was fair or unfair cause in this sport we all know someone on both sides I would think.


:ugh::ugh::ugh:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Anson72 said:


> a ton of high payed sports star have built lowriders but aren't a "true lowrider" to me...they have the money and want something in the spur of the moment and get it. That's a whole different thing... and most of them aren't super show contenders, just street cars.


:yes: Real Talk


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

scooby said:


> It takes a clever mind not just endless amounts of loot...even if you have endless ends and got the webs etc alot of shit still cant be done....you still need the artists for engraving, stripes graphics murals, setup, wheels..etc..and ya gotta knowor make contact with the right people, and gotta study to know what to get for y...unless you do it all yourself..even then you still need to know what to buy and where to buy....its being dedicated and absorbing everything like a sponge


x2


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

It's more of a pride thing to build your car on your own. But we all can agree on one thing; an undepletable amount of cash can make things go a whole lot smoother


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> What makes you think that "Hard Working Class" isn't "Rich Kid Class"...that's usually how it works. Most times you never see VERY wealthy people because they are working all the damn time...hell, their kids don't see them because they are busting their ass.


 Hardworking class is the lowriders that arent goin anywhere and this is their life....rich kid class is buying a nice car already done and trash it and go back to imports or the baller type crap


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's my take on it: Like the Big Homie 'Daddy ooo' was saying; "everybody that has a lowrider, aint one". I've been riding since early 90's and I've seen riders come and go. I done seen ****** with that dope paper drop they car off at the shop, drop some bread, and said call me when it's ready. Then I had guys tooling on the street with me. Either way, it was a mixed bag; some of these guys, whether dope dealer, baller, or budget rider (like I was), didn't make it in this game. Whether you got trump money, or living on a budget like me, you have to have a certain level of knowledge. you have to have a certain level of passion. Dropping off a car at the shop with drug money doesn't guarantee you're gonna have the hottest thing on the street or at a show.. standing in the street with your hands in your pocket watching me work aint gonna get you no where either. It was always a case by case situation. But I know one thing.. if a cat (who's into this) tells you he wouldn't take a couple G's to help finance his lowrider (whether legal or illegal), he's lying


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> :nicoderm:


:buttkick:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

My ride is getting built with Pell Grants. Thank you taxpayers.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

That illegal elotes sales cuhh :nicoderm:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Facts cabron.
> 
> so since you're asking questions
> 
> Is trollerz only the only club that built cars with legal money ese?? And does tony o get his money to build bikes from baby sitting kids??? And aren't you married to a white nubian queen??


Dr. O has a PhD.

Reel Tawk. :ninja:


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quit crying bro wtf mind your own biz you wouldnt last long where im from


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

187PURE said:


> Here's my take on it: Like the Big Homie 'Daddy ooo' was saying; "everybody that has a lowrider, aint one". I've been riding since early 90's and I've seen riders come and go. I done seen ****** with that dope paper drop they car off at the shop, drop some bread, and said call me when it's ready. Then I had guys tooling on the street with me. Either way, it was a mixed bag; some of these guys, whether dope dealer, baller, or budget rider (like I was), didn't make it in this game. Whether you got trump money, or living on a budget like me, you have to have a certain level of knowledge. you have to have a certain level of passion. Dropping off a car at the shop with drug money doesn't guarantee you're gonna have the hottest thing on the street or at a show.. standing in the street with your hands in your pocket watching me work aint gonna get you no where either. It was always a case by case situation. But I know one thing.. if a cat (who's into this) tells you he wouldn't take a couple G's to help finance his lowrider (whether legal or illegal), he's lying


fuck outta here with that shit, trying to kick knowledge. 

you idolize a man who built cars with drug money, and you project a image of some gang banger from the west coast. your hoe-card has been pulled numerious times, don't make call on on tyroooooooonnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee















Lord Duez said:


> Dr. O has a PhD.
> 
> Reel Tawk. :ninja:


he's a grown ass man that builds bikes.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

scooby said:


> Hardworking class is the lowriders that arent goin anywhere and this is their life....rich kid class is buying a nice car already done and trash it and go back to imports or the baller type crap


X2 I seen it from my own eyes.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

187PURE said:


> Here's my take on it: Like the Big Homie 'Daddy ooo' was saying; "everybody that has a lowrider, aint one". I've been riding since early 90's and I've seen riders come and go. I done seen ****** with that dope paper drop they car off at the shop, drop some bread, and said call me when it's ready. Then I had guys tooling on the street with me. Either way, it was a mixed bag; some of these guys, whether dope dealer, baller, or budget rider (like I was), didn't make it in this game. Whether you got trump money, or living on a budget like me, you have to have a certain level of knowledge. you have to have a certain level of passion. Dropping off a car at the shop with drug money doesn't guarantee you're gonna have the hottest thing on the street or at a show.. standing in the street with your hands in your pocket watching me work aint gonna get you no where either. It was always a case by case situation. But I know one thing.. if a cat (who's into this) tells you he wouldn't take a couple G's to help finance his lowrider (whether legal or illegal), he's lying


A lil bit of extra side cash aint gona hurt nobody uffin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> fuck outta here with that shit, trying to kick knowledge.
> 
> you idolize a man who built cars with drug money, and you project a image of some gang banger from the west coast. your hoe-card has been pulled numerious times, don't make call on on tyroooooooonnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ...


Dude You The biggest Stooge on LIL


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

plague said:


> He lost any kind of respect from me when he picked the screen name 187


damm :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

187PURE said:


> Dude You The biggest Stooge on LIL


:drama:


----------



## Mr.Gordo (Dec 7, 2013)

As far as the money game with guys that lowride, why is it that the broke vatos with garbage whips act like they gots feria,& the rich vatos with mad chips don't want no one to know that they are stacked? I know some vatos that build low lows and are on states assistance. Taking feria from the hard working tax payer is bad for la raza


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

187PURE said:


> Here's my take on it: Like the Big Homie 'Daddy ooo' was saying; "everybody that has a lowrider, aint one". I've been riding since early 90's and I've seen riders come and go. I done seen ****** with that dope paper drop they car off at the shop, drop some bread, and said call me when it's ready. Then I had guys tooling on the street with me. Either way, it was a mixed bag; some of these guys, whether dope dealer, baller, or budget rider (like I was), didn't make it in this game. Whether you got trump money, or living on a budget like me, you have to have a certain level of knowledge. you have to have a certain level of passion. Dropping off a car at the shop with drug money doesn't guarantee you're gonna have the hottest thing on the street or at a show.. standing in the street with your hands in your pocket watching me work aint gonna get you no where either. It was always a case by case situation. But I know one thing.. if a cat (who's into this) tells you he wouldn't take a couple G's to help finance his lowrider (whether legal or illegal), he's lying


Why you always dropping names homeboy? Outside of your brain, no one gives a fuck about any of these cats, wether they did time in whatever ****** factory(prison) or not. Doing time is not something to be proud of.


----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

On a serious note. It doesn't even matter what your source of income is when you build one of these cars. You get the "label" anyway. When I had my first car, I was stereotyped at traffic stops all the time. First question out of the cop's mouth: "you got any drugs or weapons in the car?" I'm just a skinny white guy who enjoys the hobby and always have. I'm not a gang banger, drug dealer, or "thug." Anyone who saw me out or in the office would have no clue I had a car that could bounce. I love being able to drive completely sideways down the street and bust a 3 once in a while, but every time I did, blue lights and treated like a convict all because my car bounces. It's funny now that I have a Knight Rider Trans Am replica, I'm just adored by cops and everyone at the cruise-ins. I mean who doesn't like KITT? As soon as I started telling a few about my new lowrider project, they just stare at the floor. Why is that?

To the OP, I never recall knowing how anyone "sourced" their money to build their rides at any of the shows I went to and I didn't care. I liked looking at all those rides and didn't think about it. None of us did. We did our thing and they did theirs. I've got TOO MANY trophies (74) with my first car. I don't need anymore. They are a pain to move around. I'm not building another one for trophies, I'm building it for me.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

mr.rubio89 said:


> I think there should be a diffrent class between shows cars and drivers! I cant compete with these mega dollar cars on my income. Its one of those things thats hard to regulate. Ive put a lot of blood sweat in. 6 year plus project. 1St build


Why not build/ride your shit because you love your ride?!

Who gives a fuck about a trophy?!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

187PURE said:


> Here's my take on it: Like the Big Homie 'Daddy ooo' was saying; "everybody that has a lowrider, aint one". I've been riding since early 90's and I've seen riders come and go. I done seen ****** with that dope paper drop they car off at the shop, drop some bread, and said call me when it's ready. Then I had guys tooling on the street with me. Either way, it was a mixed bag; some of these guys, whether dope dealer, baller, or budget rider (like I was), didn't make it in this game. Whether you got trump money, or living on a budget like me, you have to have a certain level of knowledge. you have to have a certain level of passion. Dropping off a car at the shop with drug money doesn't guarantee you're gonna have the hottest thing on the street or at a show.. standing in the street with your hands in your pocket watching me work aint gonna get you no where either. It was always a case by case situation. But I know one thing.. if a cat (who's into this) tells you he wouldn't take a couple G's to help finance his lowrider (whether legal or illegal), he's lying


Thanks for typing all that. Coulda just said different strokes for different folks. Some hoes like pepsi some hoes like coke


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

KITTKAR said:


> On a serious note. It doesn't even matter what your source of income is when you build one of these cars. You get the "label" anyway. When I had my first car, I was stereotyped at traffic stops all the time. First question out of the cop's mouth: "you got any drugs or weapons in the car?" I'm just a skinny white guy who enjoys the hobby and always have. I'm not a gang banger, drug dealer, or "thug." Anyone who saw me out or in the office would have no clue I had a car that could bounce. I love being able to drive completely sideways down the street and bust a 3 once in a while, but every time I did, blue lights and treated like a convict all because my car bounces. It's funny now that I have a Knight Rider Trans Am replica, I'm just adored by cops and everyone at the cruise-ins. I mean who doesn't like KITT? As soon as I started telling a few about my new lowrider project, they just stare at the floor. Why is that?


Marty?

Is that you?!


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> They dont get questioned because they dont support the image of a criminal, they dont get questioned because they dont go around screaming fuck the police, they dont get questioned because they dont go around pretending theyre scarface or worshiping him, they dont get questioned because they dont go blocking off streets to hop and scream like dipshits at all hours of the night.


 true


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> he's a grown ass man that builds bikes.


We're all grown ass men that spray glitter on our jumping cars. Don't hate.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

elcoshiloco said:


> Why you always dropping names homeboy? Outside of your brain, no one gives a fuck about any of these cats, wether they did time in whatever ****** factory(prison) or not. Doing time is not something to be proud of.


Fuck is U Talking Bout?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

lone star said:


> Thanks for typing all that. Coulda just said different strokes for different folks. Some hoes like pepsi some hoes like coke


Yea ur welcome


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Lord Duez said:


> We're all grown ass men that spray glitter on our jumping cars. Don't hate.


 :roflmao: true... :|


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Don't get the big deal with shows. I understand the friendly competition, but going through all the extra shit to out do some one is crazy. I want a badass car for my enjoyment. If you like it enough to give me a trophy, cool. If not thats cool too. Too much trending going on in lowriding anyway.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

low4ever said:


> Don't get the big deal with shows. I understand the friendly competition, but going through all the extra shit to out do some one is crazy. I want a badass car for my enjoyment. If you like it enough to give me a trophy, cool. If not thats cool too. Too much trending going on in lowriding anyway.


Rite


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

low4ever said:


> Don't get the big deal with shows. I understand the friendly competition, but going through all the extra shit to out do some one is crazy. I want a badass car for my enjoyment. If you like it enough to give me a trophy, cool. If not thats cool too. Too much trending going on in lowriding anyway.


some people just like to impress other men


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

low4ever said:


> Don't get the big deal with shows. I understand the friendly competition, but going through all the extra shit to out do some one is crazy. I want a badass car for my enjoyment. If you like it enough to give me a trophy, cool. If not thats cool too. Too much trending going on in lowriding anyway.


Fuck the shows I like to cruise


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

elcoshiloco said:


> Why you always dropping names homeboy? Outside of your brain, no one gives a fuck about any of these cats, wether they did time in whatever ****** factory(prison) or not. Doing time is not something to be proud of.


damm es todo coshiloco



KITTKAR said:


> On a serious note. It doesn't even matter what your source of income is when you build one of these cars. You get the "label" anyway. When I had my first car, I was stereotyped at traffic stops all the time. First question out of the cop's mouth: "you got any drugs or weapons in the car?" I'm just a skinny white guy who enjoys the hobby and always have. I'm not a gang banger, drug dealer, or "thug." Anyone who saw me out or in the office would have no clue I had a car that could bounce. I love being able to drive completely sideways down the street and bust a 3 once in a while, but every time I did, blue lights and treated like a convict all because my car bounces. *It's funny now that I have a Knight Rider Trans Am replica, I'm just adored by cops and everyone at the cruise-ins. I mean who doesn't like KITT*? As soon as I started telling a few about my new lowrider project, they just stare at the floor. Why is that?
> 
> To the OP, I never recall knowing how anyone "sourced" their money to build their rides at any of the shows I went to and I didn't care. I liked looking at all those rides and didn't think about it. None of us did. We did our thing and they did theirs. I've got TOO MANY trophies (74) with my first car. I don't need anymore. They are a pain to move around. I'm not building another one for trophies, I'm building it for me.


the realest shit i read in this shitty ass topic :h5:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

foreal doh teh op is a ******


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

mr.rubio89 said:


> I think there should be a diffrent class between shows cars and drivers! I cant compete with these mega dollar cars on my income. Its one of those things thats hard to regulate. Ive put a lot of blood sweat in. 6 year plus project. 1St build





MOSTHATED CC said:


> Fuck the shows I like to cruise


 I hear both of you guys. For sure cruisin and building is the best part but. Also really enjoy shows. I just would like to win atleast 1 trophy. Especially since i was a kid always wanted ti someday make the magazine! Just seems like its only the super high dollar rides by the same ppl that already have established names in the lowrider community. Thats why i think their should be a class like garage built. The shit done the hardest way. Like With no sponsers . Well its all good. I love and respect all arte. Just nice for the little guys to get reconized aswell. ''Mainly directed to the magazine''


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)

Ayyyyyy carnal fuck a 9-5 ese building firme rides since 86 and breaking off baby mamas some chump change all with dope money Holmes is all I know ese


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

47 fleetmaster said:


> damm es todo coshiloco
> 
> the realest shit i read in this shitty ass topic :h5:


YMG


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> YMG


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

mr.rubio89 said:


> I hear both of you guys. For sure cruisin and building is the best part but. Also really enjoy shows. I just would like to win atleast 1 trophy. Especially since i was a kid always wanted ti someday make the magazine! Just seems like its only the super high dollar rides by the same ppl that already have established names in the lowrider community. Thats why i think their should be a class like garage built. The shit done the hardest way. Like With no sponsers . Well its all good. I love and respect all arte. Just nice for the little guys to get reconized aswell. ''Mainly directed to the magazine''


I'm a young guy in a small town in Colorado that nobody knows this place. I'm a family man just trying to make it and I had a feature in lowrider and my ride was garage built by me I owned the car 10 years so if I can do it anyone can


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

Orale. Always gotta keep looking over your shoulder and watching your front. But i get it. Aint no diffrent any any other situation. Same bullshit anywhere all the time. What you building right now? :sprint:


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I'm a young guy in a small town in Colorado that nobody knows this place. I'm a family man just trying to make it and I had a feature in lowrider and my ride was garage built by me I owned the car 10 years so if I can do it anyone can


 much respsct brother. Hopefully one day i will to. Then i can hang that shit on the wall and my my small town on the map SNEAK PEAK what do you guys think:guns:[ATTACH=CONFIG]960762[/ATTACH]


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

47 fleetmaster said:


>


:happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

mr.rubio89 said:


> much respsct brother. Hopefully one day i will to. Then i can hang that shit on the wall and my my small town on the map SNEAK PEAK what do you guys think:guns:[ATTACH=CONFIG]960762[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 960770
> View attachment 960778


Looks clean,

What kind of car is it?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Looks clean,
> 
> What kind of car is it?


late 40s early 50s buick


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

oh and OP is a ******


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

mr.rubio89 said:


> much respsct brother. Hopefully one day i will to. Then i can hang that shit on the wall and my my small town on the map SNEAK PEAK what do you guys think:guns:
> View attachment 960762
> View attachment 960770
> View attachment 960778


:firme:


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

Gracias. It buick 54 buick super


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

mr.rubio89 said:


> much respsct brother. Hopefully one day i will to. Then i can hang that shit on the wall and my my small town on the map SNEAK PEAK what do you guys think:guns:[ATTACH=CONFIG]960762[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 960770
> View attachment 960778


That's nice


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

That 5th wheel is hard


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> oh and OP is a ******


You need a hug big daddy


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

mr.rubio89 said:


> much respsct brother. Hopefully one day i will to. Then i can hang that shit on the wall and my my small town on the map SNEAK PEAK what do you guys think:guns:
> View attachment 960762
> View attachment 960770
> View attachment 960778


are you going to put rims on it to match the rim in the bumper kit?


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> are you going to put rims on it to match the rim in the bumper kit?


 thanks yea i built the car becaise i fell in lovr with the kit. Simon i have the tne tru classics restored with nos caps -- :guns: i had to.work 2 fuckin months for those wheels. You better belive i got that shit insured. Havent put them on intill im done. Its being painyee with murals /


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

mr.rubio89 said:


> much respsct brother. Hopefully one day i will to. Then i can hang that shit on the wall and my my small town on the map SNEAK PEAK what do you guys think:guns:[ATTACH=CONFIG]960762[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 960770
> View attachment 960778


That's badass


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

elcoshiloco said:


> Why you always dropping names homeboy? Outside of your brain, no one gives a fuck about any of these cats, wether they did time in whatever ****** factory(prison) or not. Doing time is not something to be proud of.


He found a new audience to tell his made up stories about being a 1978 crip and he forgot the rest of us remember him getting called out for being a liar and a fake


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

plague said:


> You need a hug big daddy


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

187PURE said:


> Dude You The biggest Stooge on LIL


you, 64 crawling, crenshaws finest are the longest running joke on LIL, a real joke at that.

you're terry cloth soft and not made from the fabric real g's are. 

ole I only log into layitlow to network ass *****, ole I hope gangsta notices me ass *****


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> you, 64 crawling, crenshaws finest are the longest running joke on LIL, a real joke at that.
> 
> you're terry cloth soft and not made from the fabric real g's are.
> 
> ole I only log into layitlow to network ass *****, ole I hope gangsta notices me ass *****


Lol ur avatar speaks for itself


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

Weeeeeezoooooow now people worried about how others get there living lol I don't give a shit Wht u do just don't bring the dum shit to me?

By all means someone once said but its ur choice Wht means u choose? 

Stay low riders......!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

low4ever said:


> Don't get the big deal with shows. I understand the friendly competition, but going through all the extra shit to out do some one is crazy. I want a badass car for my enjoyment. If you like it enough to give me a trophy, cool. If not thats cool too. Too much trending going on in lowriding anyway.


I agree it's turned into a game of get like me for some?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

plague said:


> You need a hug big daddy


hug deez nuts


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

cripn8ez said:


> I agree it's turned into a game of get like me for some?


If it wasn't for my friends, I wouldn't even go to shows. It's just an outing for a day with fam and friends and possibly running into friends that you haven't seen in a while. My purpose for entering my car is to bang the tunes while I'm drinking + I can just pull off when it's over


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

187PURE said:


> If it wasn't for my friends, I wouldn't even go to shows. It's just an outing for a day with fam and friends and possibly running into friends that you haven't seen in a while. My purpose for entering my car is to bang the tunes while I'm drinking + I can just pull off when it's over


so what youre saying is to network


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Haters


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^loves the cawk


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^loves the cawk


Back to the topic sweets


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

plague said:


> Ok this conversation has not been talked about in here I thought it would be a good topic. A group of us were talking with the influx of these 40 000 plus cars being built is it fair for a lowrider car to compete in lowriding shows with illegal money. Not all people in lowriding are doing illegal things. But I know some guys who are doing illegal things and guys that are not and feel that they are at a unfair disadvantage. There is no way to seperate the field from how people make their money was my view. Just wanted to know if people thought it was fair or unfair cause in this sport we all know someone on both sides I would think.


yes,square


----------



## googizzo (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol who cares about funding sources... maybe those without any ... my cash is from doing ac work in hell.. I mean Fla... same temp

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

FirmeJoe said:


> so what youre saying is to network


 No,He's saying Its a reason to Drink without his woman giving him shit about doing it...meeting old homies is just perk of it all...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DanielDucati said:


> No,He's saying Its a reason to Drink without his woman giving him shit about doing it...meeting old homies is just perk of it all...


ohh so ride around wiff a plaque of a car club dat you not in.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

googizzo said:


> Lol who cares about funding sources... maybe those without any ... my cash is from doing ac work in hell.. I mean Fla... same temp
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Try Phoenix in the summer time bro, its beyond hot.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

So let me get this topic straight: It's unfair of hustlers (illegal) to enter their car into a car show with cars built by non-hustlers? 

Lets examine what a car show really is: It's the act of a builder paying a 50 dollar entry fee to win a 5 dollar trophy :roflmao:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ nail on the head


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think drug dealers are more likely to have a shit stock paint gbody with rotted fillers and chinas than a show winner. Seems like most people with nice cars on here have fab skills and paint talent and that's how they got their shit


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

fool2 said:


> I think drug dealers are more likely to have a shit stock paint gbody with rotted fillers and chinas than a show winner. Seems like most people with nice cars on here have fab skills and paint talent and that's how they got their shit


 Thats true. There are few king pins. Most people fail to realize, most drug dealers are family people just trying to get by.


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

nothin wrong with a little hustle. Those who disagree are *******


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

I have seen a few pics appear thru my time on LIL. where either some snitch or some stereotype has said drug moneys....either way, what i seem to see a trend in was a backyard/home garage build. With family and homies putting in a helping hand. Hard work and talent is what its all about.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy holidays


----------



## smilingfaces1968 (Jun 27, 2010)

There is no way to differentiate between the hustler and the one who hustles. In other words, there are plenty of guys in the game who have deep pockets thru legitimate efforts just as there are those who attained it thru ill gotten means. Is it fair to compete against a guy who is a lottery winner if you're not? There's no way to control or regulate the income of the participants. If a guy is doing dirt that's on him. There's a lot more to this lifestyle than collecting trophies. I understand the "David vs Goliath" similarities. Its probably frustrating at times having to go head to head when your competition may be able to afford things you can't. But that's where creativity and an innovative mind will step forward. Our Government competes globally everyday with dirty money! Dosnt mean its right but it is what it is.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

smilingfaces1968 said:


> There is no way to differentiate between the hustler and the one who hustles. In other words, there are plenty of guys in the game who have deep pockets thru legitimate efforts just as there are those who attained it thru ill gotten means. Is it fair to compete against a guy who is a lottery winner if you're not? There's no way to control or regulate the income of the participants. If a guy is doing dirt that's on him. There's a lot more to this lifestyle than collecting trophies. I understand the "David vs Goliath" similarities. Its probably frustrating at times having to go head to head when your competition may be able to afford things you can't. But that's where creativity and an innovative mind will step forward. Our Government competes globally everyday with dirty money! Dosnt mean its right but it is what it is.


This guy hit the nail on the head. Best comment in the whole damn thread. Now lock the topic.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Agreed, this thread could be fed trap anyways...hope u boys arent dirty!...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

All he said was what was already said dozens of times


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

KingsWood said:


> Agreed, this thread could be fed trap anyways...hope u boys arent dirty!...


Fed trap on a layitlow topic, hahaha


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

plague said:


> Fed trap on a layitlow topic, hahaha


That's no bullshit. The feds told me personally that they had info from here.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

OMG:facepalm:cant believe this topic post, who give a fuck, just get it done. How ever the money comes the passion is building the car. I cant worry about the next man. The sport itself is to figure out how to get the money to build these cars, rather if its illegal legal barter trades. I'm just wondering who really sits and wonders about another person means of income. no different than a person going broke building a car



plague said:


> Ok this conversation has not been talked about in here I thought it would be a good topic. A group of us were talking with the influx of these 40 000 plus cars being built is it fair for a lowrider car to compete in lowriding shows with illegal money. Not all people in lowriding are doing illegal things. But I know some guys who are doing illegal things and guys that are not and feel that they are at a unfair disadvantage. There is no way to seperate the field from how people make their money was my view. Just wanted to know if people thought it was fair or unfair cause in this sport we all know someone on both sides I would think.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds like a dry snitching topic. building these cars to the way we want them we gotta have hustle in us


----------



## DripTruck (Sep 19, 2002)

Let's think about this for one second.... At a show.... "This guy can't be in my class cause I think he built his ride with illegal funds".......Who the fuck would ever say this shit to someone? Get the fuck outa here! Building a quality ride is hard no matter who you are. If you really feel this way deep down it's time to leave.... You have lost the love for the art! Lowriding isn't about competition....This is a topic just to start shit and should be locked no good can come.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

warning said:


> Now this is fo the homies that got them Nike wearing hoes
> Ponytails in they hair sportin other bitches clothes
> Ruggish, thuggish, raggedy like them up at the type that
> Wakes up in the mornin put on some sweats an be like fuck it. don't lie, you know I just detailed yo babys mama



Damn that's a rap classic...........

I still listen to that song from time to time.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

stupidest topic ive stumbled across in a while now. fucking ehh, who cares build your ride for you, this just like do you think you should be in the same catagory as somebody who got mommy and daddy to pay for there car this is dumb.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

lone star said:


> All he said was what was already said dozens of times


Did you notice you complain like a female?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ok internet 187.


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Homeboy wants u to send income tax report along with car show registration form.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


KURSED1 said:


> Homeboy wants u to send income tax report along with car show registration form.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> Damn that's a rap classic...........
> 
> I still listen to that song from time to time.


:h5:


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

Shit, right about now, I wish I had some illegal funds for a six fo!:biggrin:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mods - please delete my account, I was unaware that there was the possibility of illegal activity in the lowriding community hno:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

unreal, call a moderator a *****, and still get called butthurt, only the low retard iq's down here could warrant such fagotry, why the fuck did i ever come back here, bunch of single minded ass fucks, durrr hurrrr you have a luggage rack on a 4 door ur not a low rider hurr hurrr hurrr bunch of fucking schoolyard children in here i drove more miles in a lowrider in one day than some of you bitches still driving ur moms car to the fucking mall. you all are just fucking attention whores all captaining each other and all this "click" fagotry is beyond homosexual all you bitches in your clicks chatting like a bunch of jobless whores gossiping on friday night peaknuckle ask latin hes old as fuck and knows what that is...

so with that collectively fuck all you from ***** ass gary to latin who had to quit his radio job for shorting the mic out with his ass juices, to the new ****** that own lil that still cant even keep the server up, and fuck all these other captain ****** in here riding on dicks and coattails like typical welfare receiving check cashers, fuck you all trying to captain online cus you got no game in real life step the fuck up with your ged havin ass and get a fucking life its so fagoty down here even tooly hasnt been back, you know its gotten to a new level when tooly wont touch the shit, and i hate him more than 850!!!!!!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Mods - please delete my account, I was unaware that there was the possibility of illegal activity in the lowriding community hno:


 Your day is coming queer........was your gay ass even there. You usually walk around trying to get my attention but I ignore you like the Lowriderfest in SD, acting like the stupid white boy you are. It's not that I didn't see you waving at me right in front of my booth, I ignored your stupid ass


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

70monte805 said:


> Your day is coming queer........was your gay ass even there. You usually walk around trying to get my attention but I ignore you like the Lowriderfest in SD, acting like the stupid white boy you are. It's not that I didn't see you waving at me right in front of my booth, I ignored your stupid ass


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> takes a real ****** to be concerned with another man's business


Quoted for the mother fukin most hypocritical comment of 2013 :facepalm: This gay ass mofo stays worrying about every dudes business in LIL... 



GTFO


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SOUNDS LIKE YOU MAD BRO LOL


Thatsbfucked up lol...... shit I put it like this yea I think its unfair but if I was in there shoe I wouldnt give a fuck im making money so either work harder or slang some shit and build a better ride


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> unreal, call a moderator a *****, and still get called butthurt, only the low retard iq's down here could warrant such fagotry, why the fuck did i ever come back here, bunch of single minded ass fucks, durrr hurrrr you have a luggage rack on a 4 door ur not a low rider hurr hurrr hurrr bunch of fucking schoolyard children in here i drove more miles in a lowrider in one day than some of you bitches still driving ur moms car to the fucking mall. you all are just fucking attention whores all captaining each other and all this "click" fagotry is beyond homosexual all you bitches in your clicks chatting like a bunch of jobless whores gossiping on friday night peaknuckle ask latin hes old as fuck and knows what that is...
> 
> so with that collectively fuck all you from ***** ass gary to latin who had to quit his radio job for shorting the mic out with his ass juices, to the new ****** that own lil that still cant even keep the server up, and fuck all these other captain ****** in here riding on dicks and coattails like typical welfare receiving check cashers, fuck you all trying to captain online cus you got no game in real life step the fuck up with your ged havin ass and get a fucking life its so fagoty down here even tooly hasnt been back, you know its gotten to a new level when tooly wont touch the shit, and i hate him more than 850!!!!!!


Real Talk


----------



## neckbeard (Jan 3, 2014)

:uh:


----------



## neckbeard (Jan 3, 2014)

haters finna hate


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Quoted for the mother fukin most hypocritical comment of 2013 :facepalm: This gay ass mofo stays worrying about every dudes business in LIL...
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO


Listen here u skim milk ball washing ******

Posting jokes about motherfuckers t shirt riding and trading 57s for taxicabs is one thing

Outright calling someone out on illegal activities is another

Now gtfo


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Listen here u skim milk ball washing ******
> 
> Posting jokes about motherfuckers t shirt riding and trading 57s for taxicabs is one thing
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao:I was wondering how long it was gonna take your Canadian ass to see this...


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

As far as I know a man works for his money...plus knowing your ride can be snatched up by the feds at any moment sucks..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

jjarez79 said:


> As far as I know a man works for his money...plus knowing your ride can be snatched up by the feds at any moment sucks..


Finally sum reason


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

That's why u put it in ur grandmommas name :nicoderm:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> That's why u put it in ur grandmommas name :nicoderm:


Then when I give her that D she's trying to sign it over to me


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

*That kind of activity has been going on since the 80's & yah it's fustrating but what can you do??? Your choice to spend that kind of $$$$ on your ride, I rather put it towards a house!!! *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *That kind of activity has been going on since the 80's & yah it's fustrating but what can you do??? Your choice to spend that kind of $$$$ on your ride, I rather put it towards a house!!! *


And that's a very rational way of thinking. but some guys would rather rent a one room and dump a ton of money in their car :werd:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

187PURE said:


> And that's a very rational way of thinking. but some guys would rather rent a one room and dump a ton of money in their car :werd:


That's gangsta.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

Duez said:


> That's gangsta.


fo sho!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Then when I give her that D she's trying to sign it over to me


:roflmao:


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

bluebyrd86 said:


> View attachment 1026561


this one here pretty much describes me


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

damn this thread almost went a year without a post.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

jjarez79 said:


> As far as I know a man works for his money...plus knowing your ride can be snatched up by the feds at any moment sucks..


You'd have to be involved in moving heavy heavy weight for the feds snatch your car up.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SHIT YOU HAVE TO BE DOING SOMETHING ILLEGAL TO LIVE IN CALIFORNIA, THIS AINT THE MIDDLE OF THE STATES WHERE YOU GOING TO BUY A FUCKING HOUSE FOR 30G'S AND HAVE LIKE 7 BEDROOMS. SHIT RENT FOR A ONE BEDROOM IN CALI IS A MORTGAGE FOR A HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STATES! IM SURE EVERYONE WANTS TO WORK AND MAKE 25 DOLLARS AN HOUR AT LEAST BUT WE CAN'T SO WE DO WHAT IT TAKES, I USE TO WORK AT BODYSHOPS ONLY MADE 10 AND HOUR,FUCK ALL THAT!!!! I STILL BUILT CARS THAT LOOK BETTER THAN PEOPLE WITH MONEY IN WHATEVER FORM THEY MADE IT. WHAT THE FUCK IS THE DIFFRENCE WEATHER MONEY IS MADE LEGIT OR NOT , ITS STILL MONEY YOU DONT HAVE AND STILL CARS THAT YOU WONT BEAT AT A SHOW!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

LOWRIDING CAME FROM THE STREETS uffin:OF CALIFORNIA WHY WOULDN'T THEIR BE ANY ILLEGAL SHIT GOING ON!!!!!!!!!uffin::420:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Catalyzed said:


> Don't see how someones personal life matters when building a car. To each his own.


He's saying is it fair that lets say a drug dealer who can build a show car with hardly any hard labor effort,is it fair to compete against someone who works a 9 ta 5 and might not ever get to that level becuase he simply can't afford it


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> SHIT YOU HAVE TO BE DOING SOMETHING ILLEGAL TO LIVE IN CALIFORNIA, THIS AINT THE MIDDLE OF THE STATES WHERE YOU GOING TO BUY A FUCKING HOUSE FOR 30G'S AND HAVE LIKE 7 BEDROOMS. SHIT RENT FOR A ONE BEDROOM IN CALI IS A MORTGAGE FOR A HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STATES! IM SURE EVERYONE WANTS TO WORK AND MAKE 25 DOLLARS AN HOUR AT LEAST BUT WE CAN'T SO WE DO WHAT IT TAKES, I USE TO WORK AT BODYSHOPS ONLY MADE 10 AND HOUR,FUCK ALL THAT!!!! I STILL BUILT CARS THAT LOOK BETTER THAN PEOPLE WITH MONEY IN WHATEVER FORM THEY MADE IT. WHAT THE FUCK IS THE DIFFRENCE WEATHER MONEY IS MADE LEGIT OR NOT , ITS STILL MONEY YOU DONT HAVE AND STILL CARS THAT YOU WONT BEAT AT A SHOW!!!


Well said homie.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> SHIT YOU HAVE TO BE DOING SOMETHING ILLEGAL TO LIVE IN CALIFORNIA, THIS AINT THE MIDDLE OF THE STATES WHERE YOU GOING TO BUY A FUCKING HOUSE FOR 30G'S AND HAVE LIKE 7 BEDROOMS. SHIT RENT FOR A ONE BEDROOM IN CALI IS A MORTGAGE FOR A HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STATES! IM SURE EVERYONE WANTS TO WORK AND MAKE 25 DOLLARS AN HOUR AT LEAST BUT WE CAN'T SO WE DO WHAT IT TAKES, I USE TO WORK AT BODYSHOPS ONLY MADE 10 AND HOUR,FUCK ALL THAT!!!! I STILL BUILT CARS THAT LOOK BETTER THAN PEOPLE WITH MONEY IN WHATEVER FORM THEY MADE IT. WHAT THE FUCK IS THE DIFFRENCE WEATHER MONEY IS MADE LEGIT OR NOT , ITS STILL MONEY YOU DONT HAVE AND STILL CARS THAT YOU WONT BEAT AT A SHOW!!!


But u tape up a truck bumper rather than take it off lol. No wonder u only got 10 an hour


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> SHIT YOU HAVE TO BE DOING SOMETHING ILLEGAL TO LIVE IN CALIFORNIA, THIS AINT THE MIDDLE OF THE STATES WHERE YOU GOING TO BUY A FUCKING HOUSE FOR 30G'S AND HAVE LIKE 7 BEDROOMS. SHIT RENT FOR A ONE BEDROOM IN CALI IS A MORTGAGE FOR A HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STATES! IM SURE EVERYONE WANTS TO WORK AND MAKE 25 DOLLARS AN HOUR AT LEAST BUT WE CAN'T SO WE DO WHAT IT TAKES, I USE TO WORK AT BODYSHOPS ONLY MADE 10 AND HOUR,FUCK ALL THAT!!!! I STILL BUILT CARS THAT LOOK BETTER THAN PEOPLE WITH MONEY IN WHATEVER FORM THEY MADE IT. WHAT THE FUCK IS THE DIFFRENCE WEATHER MONEY IS MADE LEGIT OR NOT , ITS STILL MONEY YOU DONT HAVE AND STILL CARS THAT YOU WONT BEAT AT A SHOW!!!


the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Just put it on your credit card.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> SHIT YOU HAVE TO BE DOING SOMETHING ILLEGAL TO LIVE IN CALIFORNIA, THIS AINT THE MIDDLE OF THE STATES WHERE YOU GOING TO BUY A FUCKING HOUSE FOR 30G'S AND HAVE LIKE 7 BEDROOMS. SHIT RENT FOR A ONE BEDROOM IN CALI IS A MORTGAGE FOR A HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STATES! IM SURE EVERYONE WANTS TO WORK AND MAKE 25 DOLLARS AN HOUR AT LEAST BUT WE CAN'T SO WE DO WHAT IT TAKES, I USE TO WORK AT BODYSHOPS ONLY MADE 10 AND HOUR,FUCK ALL THAT!!!! I STILL BUILT CARS THAT LOOK BETTER THAN PEOPLE WITH MONEY IN WHATEVER FORM THEY MADE IT. WHAT THE FUCK IS THE DIFFRENCE WEATHER MONEY IS MADE LEGIT OR NOT , ITS STILL MONEY YOU DONT HAVE AND STILL CARS THAT YOU WONT BEAT AT A SHOW!!!


In the Northeast even the token collectors at the subways make over $25 an hour.


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

70monte805 said:


> the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


 for that kind of set up u need illegal and legal monies to pay for it.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> LOWRIDING CAME FROM THE STREETS uffin:OF CALIFORNIA WHY WOULDN'T THEIR BE ANY ILLEGAL SHIT GOING ON!!!!!!!!!uffin::420:


****** created low writing:drama:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

70monte805 said:


> the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


 Palabra


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Its not fair...FAIR ??? Life is not fair MOFO...work two jobs then....I got a fuckin Nissan Murano that cost 40k $hit dont mean nothing...I see S Class Benz and BMW,JAGS allday...cost way More than 40k them Bitches dont sell dope stupid...


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you see people telling hydraulic shops you can't hop cause you make hydraulic parts, fuck no, people pull up and hop on them. So how is anybody going to say you can't compete cause you used illegal money. If you can't beat them at a show then just pull next to the trailer on the freeway and hop on their shit.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Mofo worried about the Dopeman...stop giving Him Your money and put Your car together...24-36 months is a realistic time frame to put a decent car together on a working Mans budget...key word BUDGET...if You save some $$$ get a Chick with kids use the income tax money $hit if You want to ride You will make it happen...so Your $hit not radical custom .....stay in the street catagory...stock even.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Mofo worried about the Dopeman...stop giving Him Your money and put Your car together...24-36 months is a realistic time frame to put a decent car together on a working Mans budget...key word BUDGET...if You save some $$$ get a Chick with kids use the income tax money $hit if You want to ride You will make it happen...so Your $hit not radical custom .....stay in the street catagory...stock even.


^^^^^2x real shit!!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Mofo worried about the Dopeman...stop giving Him Your money and put Your car together...24-36 months is a realistic time frame to put a decent car together on a working Mans budget...key word BUDGET...if You save some $$$ get a Chick with kids use the income tax money $hit if You want to ride You will make it happen...so Your $hit not radical custom .....stay in the street catagory...stock even.


Get a chick with money and take the income tax money from her kids for a car thats xtra lowlife Id rather sell drugs


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Get a chick with money and take the income tax money from her kids for a car thats xtra lowlife Id rather sell drugs


lmao or get a chick with 5 different baby daddys and take all that child support and build it! :roflmao:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:roflmao:GOOD'O HUSTLE:rofl:^^^^^^


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

ricndaregal said:


> lmao or get a chick with 5 different baby daddys and take all that child support and build it! :roflmao:


U wish u were pimp enough to but u not


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Working 9-5, getting that fast $$$ which comes with hard time in most cases, settlement $$, income tax monies.......same difference, build for you, ride low, and enjoy doing it.


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

funny cus im the one with thousands upon thousands of dollars in diamonds and gold the flyest Jordan collection that would even make Michael Jordan jealous the freshest linens that a man could wear i eat the most succulent of steak n lobster tail,drink the finest of liquors i have the beautifulest family a man can have and a show winning low ..... u dont even have a car ur 50, single and live with ur mom and ur clowning me ??????? blahahahahahahahahahahaha kill yoself fool


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

He called it right ....thats Pimpin fool.....plenty of these chickens will ca$hout in the name of Love....$hit You either pay or get paid.....Bitch I got Kids to feed too....help Me fix My Cadillac


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

70monte805 said:


> funny cus im the one with thousands upon thousands of dollars in diamonds and gold the flyest Jordan collection that would even make Michael Jordan jealous the freshest linens that a man could wear i eat the most succulent of steak n lobster tail,drink the finest of liquors i have the beautifulest family a man can have and a show winning low ..... u dont even have a car ur 50, single and live with ur mom and ur clowning me ??????? blahahahahahahahahahahaha kill yoself fool


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Do crime do time and dont whine. Pay like u weight baby awredy


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


>


lol. look at the gear reduction going on here. this guy got it set up with the pedals up in the cab. he got the derailleur or whatever the fuck is called for 10 speed bikes that lets you switch gears. the best part tho. they got the hood popped like they looking at a supercharged ls7 or something


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

70monte805 said:


> funny cus im the one with thousands upon thousands of dollars in diamonds and gold the flyest Jordan collection that would even make Michael Jordan jealous the freshest linens that a man could wear i eat the most succulent of steak n lobster tail,drink the finest of liquors i have the beautifulest family a man can have and a show winning low ..... u dont even have a car ur 50, single and live with ur mom and ur clowning me ??????? blahahahahahahahahahahaha kill yoself fool


BRO THIS KID IS NOT WORTH ANYONES TIME.. ..BITCH ASS ***** DISRESPECTING HIS LOWRIDER HOMIES MONEY'S ...***** NEED THE COPS TO HELP HIM OUT... TRUST ME I KNO THIS FOR A FACT... HOW I WOULD LOVE TO CATCH HIM IN MY SHOP OR NEAR MY SPACE.. LOL HE OUT THERE TELLING BITCH ASS PEOPLE HE SUING ME FOR HIS OWN FUCK UPS..HAHA TELLING MY BABY MOMMA SHIT ABOUT ME LIKE A LIL BITCH..MATT MY DUDE GOD IS MY WITNESS AND LAYITLOW THAT YOU BEST STAY AWAY AS FAR AS POSSIBLE FROM ME BITCH ASS *****.....SAVE THIS MESSAGE CUZ COPY IT ,PRINT IT,POST IT,FRAME IT,FACEBOOK IT,NOTARIZE IT,EAT IT,FUCK IT,JERK OFF TO IT..I DONT GIVE A FUCK.. TAKE IT AS YOU WANT G .


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> stay in the street catagory...stock even.


:no:
not unless it's a 57 rag or sumshit


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

70monte805 said:


> funny cus im the one with thousands upon thousands of dollars in diamonds and gold the flyest Jordan collection that would even make Michael Jordan jealous the freshest linens that a man could wear i eat the most succulent of steak n lobster tail,drink the finest of liquors i have the beautifulest family a man can have and a show winning low ..... u dont even have a car ur 50, single and live with ur mom and ur clowning me ??????? blahahahahahahahahahahaha kill yoself fool


jordan only wears shoes with my name on them


----------



## googizzo (Feb 2, 2012)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *That kind of activity has been going on since the 80's & yah it's fustrating but what can you do??? Your choice to spend that kind of $$$$ on your ride, I rather put it towards a house!!! *


..... These are toys .... Big boy toys cost a lot ... Lol house is paid off.... so after you pay off the house you don't have yet what is your next goal?


----------



## googizzo (Feb 2, 2012)

googizzo said:


> ..... These are toys .... Big boy toys cost a lot ... Lol house is paid off.... so after you pay off the house you don't have yet what is your next goal?


And for the record all my money's legal I own an AC company in Florida do the math
A c pro inc maybe you heard Of us


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

googizzo said:


> And for the record all my money's legal I own an AC company in Florida do the math
> A c pro inc maybe you heard Of us


These Dudes sound stupid,40-50 aint $hit to spend on a car,....a nice BMW or Dually cost that and working People have that $hit...You pay payments to the Bodyshop like a Car dealer...if Yoyu work in a shop Your $hit might be cleaner than a Dopeman or a chrck writer....if You do Mechanic work like Me You trade work or just make nice profits flipping a car or selling parts...Ive put cars together and made huge profit on a Body and a junkyard engine.....the thought that just because a Young Latino or Black got a fly ride it cant be legal...thats a shady Cop mindset.


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Marty McFly said:


> ****** created low writing:drama:


this jew riding clean cuz he gives out shitty loans from his jew banks


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Fuck her right in the pussy!


----------



## mrbigdaddy12 (Feb 15, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> takes a real ****** to be concerned with another man's business


Straight UP LMAO


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

KDUB11 said:


> Fuck her right in the pussy!


X2


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

KDUB11 said:


> Fuck her right in the pussy!


Lol topic saved


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)




----------

